# Shit happens...



## Heiko (30 März 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/mai...airp30.xml&sSheet=/news/2006/03/30/ixhome.htm l


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2006)

*AW: Shit happens...*

So ganz neu ist das nicht. Die  berühmt/berüchtigte Airline Spantax hatte 
da mit wesentlich mehr "shit happens" aufzuweisen, davon zwei auf deutschem Boden

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spantax


> Am 31. Mai 1967 fand ein Demonstrationsflug u. a. mit Journalisten und Vertretern von Reiseunternehmen von Palma de Mallorca nach Hamburg statt. Insgesamt waren 128 Passagiere und 9 Besatzungsmitglieder an Bord. Um die Zuverlässigkeit seiner Gesellschaft zu beweisen, flog der Chef höchstpersönlich die Coronado.
> 
> Im Anflug auf Hamburg allerdings verwechselte er die 3000 Meter lange Landebahn 05 des Hamburger Flughafens Fuhlsbüttel, für die ihm bereits die Landeerlaubnis erteilt worden war, mit der damals nur 1360 Meter langen Werkspiste der Hamburger Flugzeugbau GmbH (HFB) in Hamburg-Finkenwerder (heute EADS-Airbus) und kam nur wenige Meter vor Ende der für den Jet viel zu kurzen Piste zum Stehen. Die Passagiere kamen mit dem Schrecken davon und wurden mit Bussen zum Flughafen gefahren, während die danach weitgehend von Ballast und Kerosin befreite Coronado leer Richtung Fuhlsbüttel abhob und dort – zur Erleichterung der Towerbesatzung, die zunächst an einen Absturz glaubte – deutlich verspätet landete. Dieser Zwischefall brachte ihr unter Linienpiloten den Spottnamen "Finkenwerder-Airlines" ein, weil sie als einzige Liniengesellschaft jemals Finkenwerder angeflogen hat.
> 
> ...


----------

